# Amish smoke alarms



## Rick18071 (Sep 19, 2016)

In PA you don't have to comply with the electrical provisions of the code for religious beliefs. I am doing a plan review for a new house for a Amish family. How do they comply with the smoke and CO2 alarm sections of the 2009 IRC which is in the building sections, not the electrical sections?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 19, 2016)

Battery operated and when you are gone who knows what happens to them


----------



## Rick18071 (Sep 19, 2016)

Do they make battery operated smoke and CO2 alarms that interconnect?


----------



## cda (Sep 19, 2016)

Rick18071 said:


> Do they make battery operated smoke and CO2 alarms that interconnect?




Yes on smoke

Not sure on co


----------



## cda (Sep 19, 2016)

Same problem with cabins that have no electric


----------



## cda (Sep 19, 2016)

http://m.homedepot.com/p/Kidde-Batt...er-Connectable-Smoke-Alarm-RF-SM-DC/100655041


----------



## Rick18071 (Sep 19, 2016)

Someone told me to put these up on the walls. They don't even need batteries and they make a hell of a noise.

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...8E4143750D62DBEDB623FB83D86FB18F3&FORM=IQFRBA


----------



## McShan (Sep 19, 2016)

314.4 exception 1 battery power accepted. 
single station CO2 may be used 315.3


----------



## JBI (Sep 19, 2016)

Rick18071 said:


> Someone told me to put these up on the walls. They don't even need batteries and they make a hell of a noise.
> 
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...8E4143750D62DBEDB623FB83D86FB18F3&FORM=IQFRBA


----------



## Keystone (Sep 19, 2016)

Rick18071, 

Take a read through the PA UCC 403.1 (f). 1-3. (A)  (2). (3). 

The Amish are exempt from more than just interconnection and or electrical. I have not had to deal with this but as I understand this section, if the information regarding Religous Sect is applied for and granted it may exempt the entire structure from permit.

If anyone has any different information please offer it. You can always contact Bob Buddebahn, butchered his last name but he's with PCCA, he is a wealth of information concerning the UCC.


----------



## ICE (Sep 19, 2016)

cda said:


> http://m.homedepot.com/p/Kidde-Batt...er-Connectable-Smoke-Alarm-RF-SM-DC/100655041


Not allowed in California.  Ca. requires a ten year battery that is not accessible.


----------



## conarb (Sep 19, 2016)

ICE said:


> Not allowed in California.  Ca. requires a ten year battery that is not accessible.


Since they have 10 year batteries why don't they make them use them in regular electrically wired smoke alarms?  I recently had a case where within a year the backup batteries were chirping, I sent the electrician back with a long ladder to replace batteries 20 to 30' up once, the second time they went off I told him to go back and permanently disconnect all of the high smokes, of course I told the owner what I was doing and he agreed not wanting that horrible noise anymore.  At least here inspectors don't check batteries anymore since they are not allowed on ladders, if an inspector isn't allowed to climb ladders why are homeowners required to?


----------



## steveray (Sep 21, 2016)

That's funny Rick!....I was thinking canaries like the old miners...but I think they just die without alot of noise...


----------



## tmurray (Sep 21, 2016)

conarb said:


> Since they have 10 year batteries why don't they make them use them in regular electrically wired smoke alarms?



Required here...

OP: it might be be a good idea to speak with the fire service and see what they think about this. Looking at this objectively, when politicians pass laws there is an intent. In this case it is to allow people not to have electrical devices in their homes for religious reasons. Following the intent of the law, provided you have a written intent from the author of the legislation, may provide some limited form of liability reduction. Your mileage may vary though.


----------

